# Copper Triangle



## jrepko (Dec 27, 2004)

The Copper Triangle was today, and in its inaugural year it looks like a classic event in the making. Today's 78-mile ride had all the ingredients - perfect weather for cycling (cool and cloudy, but no rain and no wind), a terrific course (Copper Mountain to Leadville to Minturn then back through Vail over Vail Pass), and terrific support by both the organizers and the police.

A few notes: 
1) The first aid station was at the top of Fremont Pass, about 10 miles in. This is about the perfect distance for early-ride adjustments.

2) The route really is gorgeous, with a great and fun finish-line at Copper Mountain.

3) I saw a pretty broad range of cyclists - the climbing is a bit much for the casual cyclist, but most of the grades are modest and it wasn't a pure hammerfest.

4) The final descent was the trickiest part - fast, narrow, 2-way and bumpy. I hope everybody got down sanely and well, to a very cool finishing straight.

I had a great time, and loved every bit of it. Copper Triangulators, please chime in here....


----------



## John Nelson (Mar 10, 2006)

The ride attracted 2160 cyclists, and raised $30,000 for the Davis Phinney Foundation. They pulled it off very well, considering this was the first year and they probably got twice as many participants as they might have expected. The aid stations were incredibly well stocked, and the post-ride luncheon was pretty good. The start and finish area were great. The descent down from Tennessee Pass into Vail was classic, gently sweeping turns with almost no traffic. The weather was cool without being cold.

There was one accident I saw on the recreation path on the Vail Pass ascent. The parametics responded, but they had to hike a ways down the path to reach the injured cyclists. I don't know any of the details of the injuries.

One area for improvement would be a large increase in the number of portable toilets. I think more guys (and gals) used the bushes than the toilets. There were also some bike-eating trenches cut into the shoulder on the ascent of Fremont Pass. It might have been safer to mark them, although I didn't see anybody fall in. And most of us will have to wait six weeks or more for our jerseys.

I'd definitely recommend this ride. The scenery is fantastic.


----------



## Merlindog (Jul 27, 2006)

*A Good Ride*

I agree with the other posters that it was a good, well run ride. Porta potties did diminish as the ride progressed, I think I only saw 4 at the aid station at the bottom of Vail pass. Do we pee less as we go? I always opt for the bushes anyway.

My only concern on the ride was the first few miles out of Copper Mountain. The road is very narrow and too many were passing other cyclists and blocking nearly the entire lane in the process. Riders should either cool their heels until the road opens up, or buy a mirror so they can pass only when there are no cars behind them. There was more traffic on the road that day as Leadville was having their Boom Days celebration that weekend.

I would bet the ride will become an annual event, so consider doing it next year if you missed it.


----------



## moneyman (Jan 30, 2004)

*Saw my breath*

45 degrees at the start. It was a fabulous ride, though, and I'm glad it was cool and cloudy. The scenery was stunning, the roads well-patrolled, and the finish line was great fun.

I suffered mightily up Vail Pass. For some reason, I could not find a climbing rythm and I never felt comfortable going up. It took me much longer to get up than I anticipated, and I kept getting passed by people whom I had passed earlier. 

I'll do this again next year.


----------



## smmokan (May 9, 2006)

Great ride... and the course was amazing. I was very impressed by the support and aid stations, and the registration in the morning was very smooth as well.

The one thing I have to "complain" about is the lack of Clif-Bar items at the aid stations... they specifically said Clif Bars and Clif Shot Blocks would be available- unless I got to the stations too late, I didn't see either of those at any station on the ride. I'm not really complaining- there was plenty of other stuff... but for a sponsor, you'd think they'd have the stuff there. I enjoyed the cookies, brownies, trail mix, and bagels just as much though!


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Very fun ride. I thought the course was fantastic. I would like to go ride it again before the end of the season. The climbs were not as challenging as I was expecting which was nice. I did fail to drink enough and cramped and bonked on Vail pass which sucked.

I don't know how you would ever get the passing calmed down on the first climb. Some were climbing sooooo slow that you just had to pass, but we saw some stupidity of 4 to 6 across as passing riders were passing others that were passing others. Once the highway opened up and there was the climbing lane for cars it seemed to make it easier for everyone.

The aid stations were good and well placed. More porta-poties would be helpful at all the aid stations. I think with the number of riders they will increase that number next year.

I don't know if it's because I bonked and didn't have a great appetite, but the meal at the end was just okay. I was considering having my wife meet me at the end and buy a meal for $20, but it wouldn't have been worth $10 - especially since it didn't include a beer. Maybe too much seasoning on the chicken or something. Some basic burgers and Lays chips instead of the seasalt and vinegar chips. Those didn't sit well either. 

Overall it was a great ride. I'll do it again next year. KJ


----------



## smmokan (May 9, 2006)

Agreed- the end of ride meal was pretty disappointing. I guess I got excited when I heard "BBQ" and was thinking shredded pork or beef... the plain chicken sandwiches weren't a good choice. Its a small thing to complain about, however...


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

smmokan said:


> Agreed- the end of ride meal was pretty disappointing. I guess I got excited when I heard "BBQ" and was thinking shredded pork or beef... the plain chicken sandwiches weren't a good choice. Its a small thing to complain about, however...


Pulled Pork sandwich.....Mmmmmm. That would have hit the spot. I wasn't complaining, especially since it was the first time they have put it on. Hopefully they received feedback from the riders and will continue with the ride next year and make it even better.

We ended up heading back to Silverthorne where the guy I rode with lives. Picked up a couple six packs, steaks and some salmon. Sat in the hot tub for about a half an hour then cooked up some New York Strips and Salmon Steaks. Put those down with a couple more beers and we were done for the afternoon and evening.


----------



## dsantilli28 (Nov 16, 2001)

I agree, a fun ride and I would do it again. The descents were the best except for trail back down into Copper which got a little crowded. I am glad to hear they raised that much money for the Davis Phinney Foundation. Let's hope they make some more progress with the Parkinson's disease research.


----------



## smmokan (May 9, 2006)

Does anyone know what the fastest "unofficial" time was? I'm curious to see how quick some guys got around.


----------



## Creaky Carnivore (Apr 28, 2003)

*A good time*

A very well-supported ride. I did this ride after 4 consecutive days of riding from Glenwood Springs to Creede....a very nice tour! The Copper Triangle folks did a great job, the course was well "policed" and anywhere there was any question about which direction to go, there was a course offcial to guide you on your way. My only complaint was having to weave my way around other cyclists who jumped off on the steep pitches up Vail Pass...walk right, pass left! All in all a great riding vacation for this flatlander (Maryland).


----------



## John Nelson (Mar 10, 2006)

That picture is climbing Battle Mountain, right?


----------



## Creaky Carnivore (Apr 28, 2003)

*that is correct*

Here is another showing the approach to the first photo, and another shot from the rest stop on Freemont Pass.


----------

